# Tesco's = Free Omega



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I was on another forum today where a guy said he had saved his Tesco clubcard vouchers and bought a brand new Omega from Goldsmiths for Â£200. Basically he'd saved his vouchers up for a year which must have ammounted to about Â£250 and Tescos then swap them for Â£1000 of Goldsmiths vouchers as they have an affiliate program going. I know it would take a while to get Â£250 but if you get a tesco credit card you get points wherever you spend your cash, so would be a lot quicker. I signed up today so this time next year Speedy here I come!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...................


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn, if only I knew. Saved up all my vouchers to pay for the annual christmas shop and booze,

Bit of a no brainer, new watch or dry turkey!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

one of the top tips is not to buy groceries with your clubcard vouchers but to trade them in for clubcard deals where you can get upto 4 times the value.

having said that my 710 spent all ours at tesco just before xmas believing she was helping!









We don't tend to go to tesco these days, (dirty smelly over crowded) but over the years I would have easily have had enough to get a PO.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice one, didn't know they had a deal with Goldsmiths for vouchers... one of the best known "Money Saving Expert" tricks


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

i'm not a fan of tescos either, but that's almost a good enough reason to start shopping there!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmm...buy a cheap TV and new washing machine = Speedie - sounds quite compelling


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

I need to get my tescos card out more!!

Think, you start shopping now and you wont even have to pay for the missus christmas present this year!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cookie520 said:


> Hmmm...buy a cheap TV and new washing machine = Speedie - sounds quite compelling


not quite! for every pound you spend, you get one clubcard point. to get enough for a speddie you would need (based on the speedie being Â£1250) Â£312 worth of tesco vouchers, which would mean that you would need to spend Â£3120 of shopping! Which is about Â£260 a month on groceries (and petrol)

As mentioned as well, get the tesco credit card and use that to pay as you get points where ever you use it, not just at tesco.

now there is a way that you can inflate this figure if you use the tesco credit card, but i couldn't possibly tell anybody how you could do this, say even if i got a PM or anything and explained the very easy way to do this


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Im always trying to stop SWTSMBO shopping and using her credit card's but if i get her a Tesco CC and encourage her to use it i earn brownie points and get a new watch ?

Sounds like a win win situation for sure









.



mrteatime said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...buy a cheap TV and new washing machine = Speedie - sounds quite compelling
> ...


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...buy a cheap TV and new washing machine = Speedie - sounds quite compelling
> ...


Shouldn't that be Â£31,200 which is Â£2,600ish a month?

You also get lots of extra points for offers but spending that amount in Tesco over any reasonable period would be virtually impossible for most people.

However the Clubcard points do translate into very cheap magazine subscriptions (good conversion rate and cheap mags).

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

GaryH said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > cookie520 said:
> ...


no, because clubcard deals are worth 4 times more. every Â£2.50 in vouchers works out to Â£10.00 in special deal vouchers.

I works for me, i have Â£160 in clubcard vouchers that equates to Â£640 for goldsmiths, which we'll use to purchase the 710's lady seamaster


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This forums going down the pan, I would never admit to having a Tesco clubcard or ANY store card.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, but your special Mark.........


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> This forums going down the pan, I would never admit to having a Tesco clubcard or ANY store card.


i work for 'em mark!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


That's a great deal. But on the basis that the points are 1% of spend you will have to spend Â£30K (Â£2.5K per month) to get Â£300 of points for Â£1,200 of vouchers. The spend amount is reduced by extra points for offers.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> which we'll use to purchase the 710's lady seamaster


You've got something wrong there


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

For every Â£ you spend on your tesco c/c they give you 1p but for everyÂ£ you spend in Tesco's or at tesco's online you get 2p in clubcard points

We (the 710 and I) have a tesco credit card and club card each, most of our spends til a few months ago was made on the cc which we pay in full (basically we use it like a debit card). The most we got for a year in clubcard points was about Â£125 (= Â£500 in the goldsmiths tokens if we were to convert or about 1/3 of a PO).

We have migrated to sainsbugs and nectar and their amex cards (although not everywhere takes amex). We don't seem to be getting the same sort of nectar points as we did clubcard points although there are some nectar deals which are far better than the tesco deals in points = Â£Â£Â£'s terms.

I don't think nectar have a high st jewler on the list though









remember if you and the mrs have a club card each get them to combine them as one account and send all your points in one name as you can't use tokens at goldsmiths in more than one name ie you can't combine them for a single purchase.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> This forums going down the pan, I would never admit to having a Tesco clubcard or ANY store card.


where exactly do you do youre shopping then ? mark.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

there is no difference between asdas ,tescos,morrisons,sainsburys ,safeways it makes brilliant sense because tescos offer 4x the value on their vouchers to shop with them and use them in goldsmiths, im buying their vouchers off people so i can buy a very nice oris for a 4th of the price .

i hate tescos but im not stupid .


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > This forums going down the pan, I would never admit to having a Tesco clubcard or ANY store card.
> ...


Sainsbury's why? The staff are older and nicer than most supermarket staffand I particularly like the lighting. The nearest Tesco's to me is a toliet, Asda likewise. I am highly suspicious of store cards and would never own one, not even if they came with a free Oris with usage.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> im buying their vouchers off people so i can buy a very nice oris for a 4th of the price .


According to the small print on the tesco's clubcard deals site all the goldsmiths tokens have to be in the same name for each purchase. So you couldn't take yours, your wifes and your mates etc and bung them al on one watch.

from the pdf @ http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/produc...66216|Jewellery

â€¢ *The total cost of your spend with Goldsmiths must come to over Â£200.*THINGS TO REMEMBER 






â€¢ Use your Deal Token(s) to purchase watches or jewellery at Goldsmiths stores.
â€¢
*Deal Token(s) may only be used by the Clubcard Holder (whose name is printed on the tokens) i.e. they may not be given as gifts or combined with someone elseâ€™s Tokens on a single booking.*
â€¢ Deal Token(s) *cannot *be used with *airport concessions *or at any Goldsmiths *Outlet store*.
The Outlet stores are:

Ashford, Kent - Unit 31 Kimberley Way, McArthur Glen Designer Outlet Village

Cheshire Oaks, Cheshire â€" Unit 92 Outlet Village, Ellesmere Port

Hatfield, Hertfordshire â€" Unit 23 The Galleria, Comet Way

Bridgend, South Wales â€" Unit 67 Designer Outlet Village, The Derwen

Swindon â€" Unit 5 Great Western Outlet Village


â€¢ Deal Token(s) can be used as *full *or *part *payment. You can use more than one Deal Token, but *no change will be given if the value of Tokens exceeds the total value to be spent*.

â€¢ Deal Token(s) *can *be topped up with cash.

â€¢ Deal Token(s) *cannot *be used in conjunction with sale items, any other special offer, scheme or promotion, and *cannot *be exchanged in whole or part for cash.

â€¢ You *cannot *pay with Clubcard Vouchers at the venue â€" only Deal Tokens will be accepted.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

me and the 710 both work for tesco....and both get a 10% discount which is also our clubcard. The 710 also has a tesco credit card, and we pay for everything using that (like paul, as a debit card)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah as I said we were doing it, just found Â£22 of clubcard points we haven't used









Just been on goldsmiths site, they want Â£1825 for a PO (you can only use your cc deals on the full retail price) so divide by 4 I need Â£456.25 in clubcard ponts.

at 2p in the pound even with every Â£2.50 = Â£10.00 in tokens still means I need roughly Â£25,000 of spending!

If I did all my shopping for everything on tesco c/c at tescos that would take roughly 3-4 years! And as the points must be used within a year or so I could probably save enough to get Â£500 off which means I'll still have to find Â£1300 from somewhere









btw mr tt a friend of mine's son works for your lot on the delivery van. Even though he gets his 10% discount he does all his shopping at asda!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i thought it was to good to be true i have 4 cards for my tesco points, me and the wife use the ones on our keys my mum uses my card one and my brother was going to use the wifes card but i shant bother now .

a friend of mine works in the cardiff branch of goldsmiths and he was saying they have bought watches of switzerland out now.

my local satansburys is shocking so i dont bother with it ,where i live i probably have 12 mini tescos all within 3 miles of me and one of the biggest supermarkets youve ever seen its massive so its hard to avoid tescos , but sometimes if i go past it i am partial to waitrose even though its pricey the food and the meat especially is top notch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> a friend of mine works in the cardiff branch of goldsmiths


I'd have a chat with him and see if the rules can be bent a little. It all depends on how the sales figures are going I suppose.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > a friend of mine works in the cardiff branch of goldsmiths
> ...


i did last night hes looking into it ,he hasnt been working there long so needs to find his feet first and then we will see.at least i think thats what he said i was very very drunk ,bloody cardiff was full of scots folk for some reason and they do love to drink and make merry .


----------



## Jim Brooks (Feb 14, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


----------



## Jim Brooks (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all

Another trick is to apply for a Clubcard Plus Account. It is a deposit account with Tesco and when you use your Tesco Clubcard Plus Card you get double points. Using this approach I saved enough points to buy my daughter a Rolex in Goldsmiths for her 30th birthday.They do not advertise this account as it is very generous. You have to ask for it.



Jim Brooks said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > GaryH said:
> ...


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> According to the small print on the tesco's clubcard deals site all the goldsmiths tokens have to be in the same name for each purchase. So you couldn't take yours, your wifes and your mates etc and bung them al on one watch.


FYI - the Goldsmiths vouchers come with only the _surname _printed on them (no first names, initials, mr or mrs, etc), so family members with the same name _can _combine vouchers for a purchase. I know, cos I've done it - several times...


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

the other problem as I have just discovered having converted my clubcard vouchers is that once done, the Goldsmiths ones are only valid for 6 months. So I guess the secret is to build up a good amount and then convert when ready to make the purchase.

MrTeatime...would like to PM you but not up to my 50 posts yet. Most intrigued by your Tesco credit card comments...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

norfolk said:


> the other problem as I have just discovered having converted my clubcard vouchers is that once done, the Goldsmiths ones are only valid for 6 months. So I guess the secret is to build up a good amount and then convert when ready to make the purchase.
> 
> MrTeatime...would like to PM you but not up to my 50 posts yet. Most intrigued by your Tesco credit card comments...


email me at shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Sounds good, but there's a few points that invalidate it for me:

1. Never, ever go into Tesco's, just hate the place. If I have to go food shopping then it's either Sainsbury's or M&S (luckily my better half takes care of this and happily spends my cash at Sainsbury's). In fact the last time I did any food shopping in the UK was when I was a student & since I graduated in '93 that's a long time ago! As a result I've no clue on the cost of stuff ..

2. Could not be bothered.

3. Could not be bothered, listed twice as it's just so true!


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Teatime you have email!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

norfolk said:


> Mr Teatime you have email!


replied to mate


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


I agree totally.

Lets put it this way they didn't introduce them for the benefit of the customer ...


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

well that is true...I am aware of and have some knowledge on these matters...

FYI the Inland Revenue will use the information for tax assessment.evasion.avoidance issues...

...allegedly. So if you have managed to buy a PO on the Tesco card whilst on benefits they will probably catch up with you - and have some rather good evidence too.

So dodgy geezers should not use the loyalty card schemes whilst all us honest law-abiding citizens have nothing to worry about...

allegedly.

It is still rather 1984 that they know how many cats I have, when the wife has got the painters in, how my children dont like museli and my preference for claret over burgundy. That information is extremely valuable in the supermarket just-in-time shelf stacking process and the way that Tesco can make so much money on such little margin.

End of economics lesson and good night.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

If I get my Speedmaster I will personally e-mail them my shopping wants for as long as they like! At the end of the day we all have to eat. I am not saying Tesco is the saviour, just that if you shop there, get vouchers, spend on what you like, what's the problem?

Everytime any of us participates online in any capacity our details are out there for any half decent hacker to exploit. If you are a member of several sites for example it is quite conceivable that you may give your location, name or even phone number and e-mail address out. All you need to do is wish everyone a nice time next week as you're off to Spain and you may get burgled by someone who has been ghosting you.


----------

